# Friendly Image!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tonight, I had one of the nicest brags on Dasher by someone who didn't even know his name! I arrived to my agility lesson for Dasher early. I brought Dora and thought I would play with her since it was nice out. When I arrived my agility instructor said the obedience instructor (who I don't really know) wanted to see Dasher. I trust my instructor and said sure to take him on in while i was playing with Dora. Well after 20 minutes, I wondered what trouble he could be into! When I went inside the woman who had never worked with Dasher was using him for the therapy dog test! She apologized to me saying she couldn't remember his name and would have asked me herself but she wanted to use the friendly mop dog! I am happy to report Dash was under control with the other dogs and every dog passed his station (thank goodness there were no yellow dogs!) She just told him to do a down when she wasn't walking him and apparently he listened. I am so proud of my big man and the image he gives off even when I don't realize it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a compliment for you and Dash! You must have been nearly bursting with pride. Wish I could meet you and your gang!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, I wouldn't expect anything less from the handsome Dasher man!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's awesome! You make a great team!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great compliment - you deserve to be proud! Great pic of Dash, too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great news Amanda - you have so much to be proud of


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, that's incredible.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

What a good boy!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's awesome, Amanda. I think that says just as much about you as it does about Dash...good job to you both


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's really nice Amanda, great compliment to you both! Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a good boy!! Way to go Dash!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, Amanda, that's fantastic. It's great when our animals perform well for us, but when they perform well for other people, you know you've really done your job! (and that he's a pretty special pooch as well!)


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

The pic of your 3 in the snow is so wonderful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's awesome, Amanda! Your story reminds me of how well *some* kids act when their parents aren't around  Dasher is such a wonderful representative for the Havanese breed. Beauty, brains, and (great) behavior all in one package! :biggrin1:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

You must be so proud! Way to go, Dasher!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go you too. Dash is such a good boy. You have done a great job with all three of your fur-kids.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks all. I was very proud. He rocked his agility lesson as well and even was able to play with his favorite lowchen. I know he is a good boy and easy going but it is a pat on the back when other people you don't even know notice your dog's great temperment  I remember a bit over a year ago when he was taking that test and I was glad there was a well behaved dog for him to be tested with too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a wonderful compliment. You and Dash are a great pair. 

Maybe it was the pig tails...and I'm kidding (when you teased me about Bentley's pig tails but they are cute, aren't they?).


----------

